
Changes to Fusion 360 for personal use - darvuku
https://www.autodesk.com/campaigns/fusion-360-personal-use-changes
======
darvuku
This is a sad but not unexpected development. Given Autodesk's history, one
could make an assumption that this is the first step in locking down the
application and trying to push more hobbyists toward subscriptions.

Fusion 360 is really powerful and useful tool, I'm just not sure that there
are that many personal users that can or will pay the subscription fee for the
amount of use they have.

